# Touring Vehicle (van, SUV, trailer, etc) what do you use?



## Hybrid138 (Jul 26, 2011)

My band is going to go on a small tour and we don't know how to take our gear. What do you use and why? Do you own or rent? We don't own a trailer or van.


----------



## samincolour (Jul 27, 2011)

How many cars do you have? If you're just doing heads and breakables, you can get away with it in 2 cars, heads and breaks in the boot (trunk) and just push the front seats down to sleep.

If you're taking full backline, you'll need a van or a trailer, I recommend van, it's just easier in the long run! You can either rent one or ask someone else in a band to drive you in their van, which will be cheaper! That's what we do, we've rented in the past and it hasn't worked out, so now a friend in a band who has their own splitter van drives us. But it all depends how much money you have and what you're taking.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jul 27, 2011)

To my knowledge, I think we'll have to take the whole backline... Unfortunately, we don't know anyone with a van so we would have to rent.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 29, 2011)

We used to have a big old Mercedes Sprinter van, that thing had so many miles on it when it died it was ridiculous.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2011)

Because I work at UPS I get a massive discount with a certain rental vendor so I ended up opening a separate account under my name and my band rents from them. 

A 1 ton van is definitely the way to go when it comes to BYO backline. Toyota Hiace vans are my personal recommendations, not too small and very easy to drive. A Ford Transit is another good one for more room should you have more gear to lug around. Both don't require a heavy vehicle licence and both now have Automatic counterparts so nobody in the band has an excuse not to drive anymore.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 30, 2011)

Magic carpet.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 30, 2011)

we call him "franklin"







we also tow an 8x5 trailer behind. It's a hiace super custom G.
3.0 turbo diesel, 8 seats, full time 4WD


----------



## msalazar (Jul 30, 2011)

GREENVANS.COM

SAVE ON GAS


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 30, 2011)

This is Sean. She is gud van.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 30, 2011)

how about a v6 truck with a crew cab andtow something behind it


----------



## brootalboo (Aug 3, 2011)

If we ever go out on tour (which I think is in the near future) I think that our drummers' parents are going to let us borrow their honda odyssey, and since we only have 4 band members, we can fit all of our gear in there. As for sleeping... we haven't figured that out yet haha.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Aug 3, 2011)

I own a Hyundai Tucson V6 AWD and my drummer got a mid-size car, until I get an hitch on my SUV we use both car, it fits pretty much all the gear in mine and the sleeping stuff goes in the car, with the band's members. Note that its pretty useful for near venues, but if we start to gig outside my area, we'll probably rent a Chevy Express or something like that.


----------

